# George H.W. Bush - Passes away at 94



## SaintKP (Dec 1, 2018)

Here's the beginning of the article from WaPo for those with no articles/subscription the whole thing itself is fairly massive. 

_George H.W. Bush, the 41st president of the United States and the father of the 43rd, was a steadfast force on the international stage for decades, from his stint as an envoy to Beijing to his eight years as vice president and his one term as commander in chief from 1989 to 1993.

The last veteran of World War II to serve as president, he was a consummate public servant and a statesman who helped guide the nation and the world out of a four-decade Cold War that had carried the threat of nuclear annihilation.

His death, at 94 on Nov. 30, also marked the passing of an era.

Although Mr. Bush served as president three decades ago, his values and ethic seem centuries removed from today’s acrid political culture. His currency of personal connection was the handwritten letter — not the social media blast.

He had a competitive nature and considerable ambition that were not easy to discern under the sheen of his New England politesse and his earnest generosity. He was capable of running hard-edge political campaigns, and took the nation to war. But his principal achievements were produced at negotiating tables._

_“When the word moderation becomes a dirty word, we have some soul searching to do,” he wrote a friend in 1964, after losing his first bid for elective office._

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...fa2ea2-61e2-11e8-99d2-0d678ec08c2f_story.html


----------



## policemedic (Dec 1, 2018)

RIP, Mr. President.


----------



## Gordus (Dec 1, 2018)

Rest in Peace George H.W. Bush


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 1, 2018)

Sorry, how is it massive? He was really old and unwell- it happens to us all (mostly). It was to do be expected eventually.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 1, 2018)

The man served his country in more ways than anyone, I think. RIP.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 1, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Sorry, how is it massive? He was really old and unwell- it happens to us all (mostly). It was to do be expected eventually.



Sorry if I wasn't clear, the WaPo article is massive in the sense that the word count is astronomical.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 1, 2018)

RIP, Mr. President....


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 1, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear, the WaPo article is massive in the sense that the word count is astronomical.


Ah I follow now. Big life though!


----------



## Dame (Dec 1, 2018)

Rest in peace, Sir.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 1, 2018)

A great man, in my view...Rest in Peace, sir.

(He made a parachute jump at 85, a tandem jump at 90. How fucking cool was that?)


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 1, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 1, 2018)

Damn, a great man...he lasted longer than I thought after his wife died.

I met him once while he was president and I was simple young Police Officer blocking a hallway in an out of way place, he took the time to stop and say hi. I later met him at Texas A&M at a showing of Argo where CIA Officer Antonio Mendez and his wife were there for questions and answers after the showing. President Bush was there in a wheelchair and his small detail...he was very humble and took the time to meet people, selfies..etc.

Rest in Peace Mr. President.

EDIT: If you get the chance to visit Texas A&M, go to his Presidential library...it's worth it.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> A great man, in my view...Rest in Peace, sir.
> 
> (He made a parachute jump at 85, a tandem jump at 90. How fucking cool was that?)



Don't leave out his first parachute jump in WWII, course that wasn't for fun  =)


----------



## Topkick (Dec 1, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Damn, a great man...he lasted longer than I thought after his wife died.
> 
> I met him once while he was president and I was simple young Police Officer blocking a hallway in an out of way place, he took the time to stop and say hi. I later met him at Texas A&M at a showing of Argo where CIA Officer Antonio Mendez and his wife were there for questions and answers after the showing. President Bush was there in a wheelchair and his small detail...he was very humble and took the time to meet people, selfies..etc.
> 
> ...


I also met him once. I was on his welcoming detail when he came to visit the troops at the NTC back in the late 80s. He seemed really down to earth and gracious.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 1, 2018)

Most will only remember him as a President but he was pretty remarkable and had a front seat to a lot of history from WWII forward.   Godspeed.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 1, 2018)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 1, 2018)

Rest In Peace, Mr. President and thank you for your many years of service to our Nation!


----------



## Muppet (Dec 1, 2018)

Rest easy Mr. President. It's staggering, the amount of horrible statements being left on social media by folks. No faith in humanity.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 1, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Don't leave out his first parachute jump in WWII, course that wasn't for fun  =)




Here's the old movie footage of him being fished out of the water by USS Finback after he bailed out.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 1, 2018)

Muppet said:


> Rest easy Mr. President. It's staggering, the amount of horrible statements being left on social media by folks. No faith in humanity.


Meh, people liked him or hated him.
His wartime service was heroic, afterwards, meh.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 1, 2018)

This is a sad day...



I personally enjoy everyone's story who served while he was POTUS.

Keep them coming!!!!!


----------



## Gunpowder (Dec 1, 2018)

Rest in Peace Mr President...


----------



## Muppet (Dec 1, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Meh, people liked him or hated him.
> His wartime service was heroic, afterwards, meh.



Agreed. Folks just have no humanity.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 2, 2018)

Class: 

https://i.redd.it/rd1s3tl7js121.jpg


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm being probably overly critical...but someone should have given that flag an iron instead of just taking it straight out of the packet...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2018)

See also:  Classy.



ETA - posted this pic as a service to site members and to demonstrate to @SpitfireV just how far the intuitive technology of this board has come.  I’m sure he’ll figure out how to do this once he gives up his Blackberry.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 3, 2018)

Ummm....Marine...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Ummm....Marine...


Now don’t go giving me any shit for that.  I understand you folks are just getting the hang of this darn fangled Internet down there, but all you have to do is copy/paste your picture into this high-tech forum we’ve got here.

But....if if makes you feel better, I’ll edit my post.


----------



## CQB (Dec 3, 2018)

Vale. A great statesman in the American tradition. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 3, 2018)

Hoping to see Robin: The loss that forever changed former president George H.W. Bush

What I find most memorable about him, was his ability to listen. He will be missed but not forgotten. RIP 41.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2018)

Love stories like this, his secret service code name Timberwolf.

Why the Secret Service loved former President George H.W. Bush

Secret service agents tell of milk and cookie raids with George H. W. Bush | Daily Mail Online

WASHINGTON — Just before midnight on Friday evening, I received the news from a current US Secret Service agent. His message said, “We lost Timberwolf — a part of us is gone.”

Reading these nine words, I was heavy with sorrow — for both the Bush family and for the agency. In addition to losing a father, statesman and public servant, we lost a man who had become the shining example of integrity and kindness during the 38 years we had the honor of protecting him.

George H.W. Bush, whose protective call sign was “Timberwolf,” was arguably the agency’s most beloved protectee.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 3, 2018)

We are diminished. 

Rest In Peace, Mr. President.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 4, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 25260View attachment 25261



I love this picture and the light it shines on an organization that provides working dogs for veterans.

And then this.

Maybe I'm not in the know on this site's bend...but to bad mouth a working dog...da fuc*

Article here

ETA You will be missed, Sir.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2018)

Bob Dole offers a final salute to an old friend and fellow WW2 Vet.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 5, 2018)

A huge life lived serving his country and people.

Seemed to get a great send off today as well. His sons eulogy was brilliant.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Bob Dole offers a final salute to an old friend and fellow WW2 Vet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Served with 10th Mountain. Hit with two machine gun bullets in Italy, damn near died. They wrote an "M" for morphine on his forehead in his own blood. God Bless him, too.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 6, 2018)

Just wonderful....


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 6, 2018)

Beautiful service today. I have really enjoyed hearing all of the stories about his life the past several days.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 6, 2018)

Well done TAMU Cadets, good showing.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 6, 2018)

I did not always agree with his policies or his politics, but he was the last of an era and generation. He was an honorable man, family man, patriotic, believed in duty and service to country. I admired him for a bunch of reasons.

I never met him, but I saw him. My sister lived right outside of Houston and we were in west Houston at a big-ass mall, the Galleria, and we saw him and a couple other people and his protection detail.

Gentle but strong, self-deprecating, funny, humble, a real statesman and diplomat.


----------



## Gunpowder (Dec 6, 2018)

Fine President and strong Commander in Chief...don't recall any negativity except that I wished he would have truly ran for reelection... possibly saving our nation from a future embarrassment.  Proud to have served under his command.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 7, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Proud to have served under his command.


Indeed. It's a source of pride for me that I was able to serve in the eras when both Reagan and Bush were in command.


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 7, 2018)

Last weekend I was having a reunion of sorts with an old Army buddy. 

The plan was to hit the range and then do a 15 mile ruck with a veterans group the next day.

However, I didn’t expect to wake on the day of the ruck to discover our wartime Commander in Chief had passed on. 

Taps was played by the VFW color guard before we stepped off and I thought about him throughout the ruck. 

At the rucks end we gave the old warrior innumorus toasts.


----------

